# (Amish) roofers?



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I had an idea to put some roofers on one of my buildings. Anybody know of commercial figures that would work? A plus if they're Amish or could be modified to look Amish. 1:22.5 or 1:24 scale. No I can't do Sculpy, I don't have the patience, or the time. Eli and the grands are coming on the 22nd.


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

I just picked up a roofer set made by Just Plain Folk that may work-can't remember the exact scale-I will check when I get back to the house. The set retails around $18.00 but I know you can find them for as low as $13.00 at some locations. Hoping they can finish roofing my engine shed.

Vernon


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

These guys are definitely not Amish.


----------



## vg3616084 (Aug 17, 2008)

No, definitely not Amish, but 1.22.5. And may work for what he needs--trying to help.

-V


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Add a beard and call them mr yoder and mr muller


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! If I can find them they will work. Hats and beards will make them look sort of Amish?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Just make sure they're not using any power tools up there


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Living in Amish country I know air powered tools are ok. I have even watched a Amish woman sew a quilt on an air powered Singer. Beautiful work. Go into an Amish wood working shop and everyting is air powered. Table Saws, lathes, planers etc. Compressors must be gas powered not electric. 
Noel


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I thought only Mininites (?) could use gas powered equipment? There is an Amish Community near where my cousin lives in Tenn and an Minenite community, the Amish won't touch anything more mechanical than a pump. They use horse drawn carriages and plows. The Mininites look similar, but they use cars and allow some forms of electricity to be used, but they take all the chrome off the cars and use the electricity only for refrigerators and some of their tools and stuff. If they have a phone, it is for the whole community. The Minenites around Henderson county have good dairies, and the best chocolate milk made anywhere in the U.S. IMHO. The shun contact with the outsiders, but they enjoy the cash they can make off selling eggs, milk and ice cream. So they compromise and they open up there store with no cash register and no one tending it except to stock the supplies. Shoppers get their products and tally the prices up and put the money in a jar. I don't know about anyone else, but being treated that way made me hyper honest. I added up my totals 3 or 4 times to make sure I didn't stiff them accidentally. 
I wonder if the Amish are experience regional changes in their believes? I was out in that area only a year ago and the Amish weren't using any air tools or gas engines.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on the Sect, Congrigation, Elders, etc. Some Amish can use tractors in our area, but only if one tire is rubber and the other iron like they were back in the 20 and 30's. They drive with the rubber on the black top and the iron one on the shoulder. I knew an Amish lumberman who could haul his logs to the saw mill from the log yard with a propane powered fork lift. He could only use it in the log yard and no where else. Special rule by the elders. His wife made the best apple and cherry pies for several miles around. 
N


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Some Mennonite farms near where I grew up. They took very good care of their equipment. The tractor would be 50 years old, but looked brand new. When all the other farmers were getting crushed by debt, the Mennonites were still prosperous. I wondered if they knew something the others didn't  Liked a Mennonite girl, but her heart was set on Jerry Ludwig.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, 
Sounds like the Amish in Tenn are Zionist in their believes. 
Torby, 
You are dead on about that, the dairy I got ice cream from used this old mixer. You could see it through the door of their shop. The thing was identical to the one my father used to have in his bakery when I was a kid 45 years ago. It was old then, but theirs looked like it was new. Same goes for their cars,,, no chrome but well cared for and clean.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought some of those figures. Said they were 1:24. Must be a chinese ruler because they were about five feet tall (2 1/2"). I don't know what I'll do with them???


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

but the chinese are only like 5 foot tall so to them it is 1/24


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, that sounds more like 1:29 scale. 
Scott, not all Chinese are 5 foot tall, in fact very few are that short, especially here in the U.S. If you are trying to be funny then please put a smiley face after statements that could be misinterpreted as racist. Some of us members (like me) have Chinese relatives and friends, and some of us are Asian or Polynesians with mixed blood.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I opened this thread to find out about Amish Roofers. I then found out that Amish use Air Powered tools and Gasoline driven Air compressors.

I did not know this. How interesting.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it varies from one population to another exactly what modern conveniences are allowable.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

yes it was a joke ......... to me almost everyone is short becouse I am 6' 4'' .......


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Scott 
I find that any comment, no matter how rude, blunt, obscene, or political incorrect can be forgive by all if you just put a smiley face at the end


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

And generate their own electricity with propane driven generators. By law, they have to refrigerate milk in order to sell it to the processing plants.










That small building on the left is a phone booth. They build the booth near the road, phone company installs one of those credit card phones. 
Anyone can stop and use the phone, so it is considered a 'public' phone....... My question is...who do they call?


They get the phone cards at wallyworld.. This is a picture of their parking garage at my home town's super Wallmart. 











We use an Amish canvas shop and he has all electric, heavy duty sewing machines powered from a generator.


I get my cider from a Amish roadside stand. Sold anywhere else and it has to be processed. 
The owners are allowed to use a tractor, rubber tires and all to farm. Still have to use the buggy for personal transportation.

Storage place near my home town will rent them a heated inside room with washer, dryer, freezer, fridge, etc.... 
As long as they do not 'own' them they can use them.


I'm guessing someone is renting the Amish cell phones.


Craig


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

More and more Amish have cell phones... and pagers, especially younger ones. They claim they are for 'work' and aren't 'physically' connected to the 'English' (rest of us) that way. I know of a couple Amishmen who own and drive regular delivery box trucks. One sells furniture, another sells engine and tractor parts.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 12/05/2008 9:26 AM
Scott 
I find that any comment, no matter how rude, blunt, obscene, or political incorrect can be forgive by all if you just put a smiley face at the end " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 


OH YEAH! Well the SAME to YA, FELLA! [ error -- Icon deleted! ]


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

i live amongst mennonites. 
we got a lot of mennonite districts here in paraguay. 
mennonite churches are independent from each other. so the rules differ. 
some may not drive on rubber weels. they use steel weels on tractors and little trucks. 
others may not use motor driven vehicles. they use horse carts with inflated rubber weels. 
some may not drink, smoke or dance. (combinations differ) 
others may not drive motored vehicles, save agricultural mashines.(can you imagine, how it feels, driving about 50 mph, and being overtaken by something, that looks like a tractor with a grinning youth on it?) 
and so on... 
in some cases comunities, that need something "forbidden", they have it operated by employed "non believers" or by somebody with special dispense. 

what they all have in common, they don't take up arms for war. (in the past there have served mennonites in medical corps) 
some groups may use arms for hunting, others don't. 

Amish are mennonites. common origen, common family names, common language. they just have been separated from the other groups for some generations and thus are stricter in their rules. 

for amish looking roofers take any figures, paint bracers and beards, and give them broad brimmed round hats. either black or like straw. (much like those of the ortodox jews) 
for clothing use black or dark brown trousers and white or light blue shirts. 

and don't paint any tobacco advertisements on the barn!


----------

